# Bloated PMS-belly-anyone else?



## Andi (Nov 12, 2007)

I just told my friend in med school about how sometimes my belly looks completely bloated for a couple of days in a row. I donÂ´t have bad gas (well, at least not noticeable more than usual lol), but my stomach is totally round, I almost look 3 months pregnant!!!

So she said "oh, thatÂ´s a PMS symptom", and I was like "wow you might be right, IÂ´m gonna start my period in a few days". I never related it to this, but what else would it be, right?

I mean it canÂ´t be from certain foods, because I usually always eat the same stuff, and on the bloated days my belly is even bloated in the morning (whereas itÂ´s totally flat on normal days)

Does anyone else experience this? And is there something I could do about it? My friend suggested I drink fennel and caraway tea cause these are supposed to help against bloating.


----------



## Thais (Nov 12, 2007)

I lot of people describe a "PMS belly", even though I cannot quote you the mechanism! LOL


----------



## Andi (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lot of people describe a "PMS belly", even though I cannot quote you the mechanism! LOL lol good to know, I have been trying to think of a possible explanation (because it sure canÂ´t be all fluids in there) but I couldnÂ´t think of any.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 12, 2007)

I get that too, not everytime but I hate when i do get it. :|


----------



## macface (Nov 12, 2007)

I drink chamomille tea and help fart out all the air you have in your stomach.When Im in my rag I get like this.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I get this, too! Hate it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh man...I get that too. I just feel swollen and round everywhere when I PMS.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL my stomach looks like that all the time, Andi!






seriously though, I never really notice my stomach looking significantly rounder before my period, it always seems round to me!


----------



## abaddon248 (Nov 26, 2007)

yesss deff...the prego belly b4 my period! ..sometimes it makes u think...hmmm were u up to date with your birth control lol


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the same exact problem!!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 26, 2007)

I get bloated and *****y


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 26, 2007)

I get bloated now and again but not always...its very annoying


----------



## Andi (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I drink chamomille tea and help fart out all the air you have in your stomach.When Im in my rag I get like this. I tried that, the problem is that I canÂ´t fart it out that much so my belly just stays bloated for days.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried that, the problem is that I canÂ´t fart it out that much so my belly just stays bloated for days. Try sitting on your knees, then lay forward with your stomach flat on the ground, and butt as high in the air as you can get it while still having your knees on the ground. Works like a charm normally (and I learned this 10 years ago from a then 9 y.o)!


----------



## Andi (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try sitting on your knees, then lay forward with your stomach flat on the ground, and butt as high in the air as you can get it while still having your knees on the ground. Works like a charm normally (and I learned this 10 years ago from a then 9 y.o)! oh man, thatÂ´s some practical advice for once! lol IÂ´ll give it a try!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh man, thatÂ´s some practical advice for once! lol IÂ´ll give it a try! LOL! It's almost weird at first because you're trying to totally "distort" your body into a position. But, it works. You can do it laying on the bed, sofa, floor. It might take a bit (as in over the course of a few hours or so), but it'll work. Works when you just have "gas-gas" too LOL!


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

I definitely get that. It's one of the first signs that my period is on its way!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 2, 2007)

I notice things are tighter on me, but I don't go check my belly (so who knows). Mine is pretty flat, but I just feel like a big marshmellow when I'm bloating cause I can't relax it. It doesn't bother me though, just nature I guess.


----------



## charish (Dec 10, 2007)

mine use to get like that before i had kids, now it doesn't bloat out like that anymore, i just get it everywhere lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, every month. It's normal.


----------

